# Whats the danger ?



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

How bad is it really if you drink on medication besides like mao inhibitors im talking benzo's anti psychoytics mood stablizers ssri's whats really the worse that can happen ?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

The worst that could happen is death. And if your on benzo's, mood stabilizer's, ssri's and atypical anti-psychotic's death or atleast a hospital stay would be a very likely outcome if you throw alcohol into the mix.

Benzo's increase the cns depression of alcohol quite abit and the respiratory depression. They also increase the memory loss so you forget exactly how many benzo's you took so you could end up taking more. Almost every fatality related to benzodiazepines is the result of mixing alcohol with them.

As for anti-psychotic's typical and atypical they are pretty potent cns depressant's in and of themselves. So throwing alcohol into the mix will likely result in a black out. If the dose is high enough you could die in your sleep. Since anti-psychotic's antagonize dopamine they will also block the high from the alcohol. You will likely just feel really tired and sick.

With mood stabilizer's it's pretty goddamn dicey as well. Alcohol is a big no no if your taking carbamazepine. Both carbamazepine and alcohol are enzyme inducers. So mixing the 2 together will likely result in a buildup of carbamazepine levels in your blood which could result in toxicity. A carbamazepine overdose is no fun.

If your taking a valproate (depakote, depakene, depacon) your asking for liver failure if you take alcohol with it. Valproate is hard enough on the liver as it is and alcohol is also rough on the liver. Also since valproate is a cns depressent it will add to the effects of alcohol. Valproate also causes stomach problems so taking it with alcohol will likely make you as sick as a goddamn dog.

Im not too sure about the other mood stabilizers but in general alcohol+mood stabilizers=bad. At the very least alcohol will mess with the concentration of the drug in your blood which is not a good thing at all as most of these drug's have a narrow therapeutic index. So just a little more of the drug in your blood could be enough to reach toxic levels.

The ssri's are not such a big deal when it comes to mixing them with alcohol. They may add to the effect's of alcohol abit. But ssri's can cause mania and taking them with alcohol increases the risk of developing mania. Also if your depressed alcohol is the last goddamn thing you need.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

> The worst that could happen is death.


Well that sucks. haha. Speaking of drinking/benzo. I'm in the process of getting off klonopin, i start .25 tommorow for one week then im done, so when would u say it'd be safe to drink again numb? i'm guessin 3 days or so after i'm done?


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Numb is death likely with one or two beers or are you talking a full six pack with a couple shots ...


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

With the amount of med's your on death may not happen with 1 or 2 beer's but you could end up pretty goddamn sick to say the least.

I think your on a mood stabilizer (some kind of valproate i think is it?) a ssri, klonopin, and atypical anti-psychotic's. Correct me if im wrong on that.

With that amount of meds the best that could happen would be you would get very sick, tired and probley feel like utter shat. You might even pass out. Or you could be really unlucky and possible go into a come or die. On the other hand you could just end up with mental weirdness and experience delirium or hallucination's.

All these meds are CNS depresseant's. They depresses your respiratory system, can lower your blood pressure and make you drowsy. Alcohol does all this as well.

Im on a atypical anti-psychotic, a anti-depressant and klonopin. I havent drank even one beer since i started on the anti-psychotic. It's just too risky.


----------



## triplesix (Aug 31, 2005)

in my personal experence ive taken xanax and other benzo's while drinking alot and it never affected me i think once your on them for a while your body will get used to them as you will feel you go through withdrawl when you dont take them i guess it all depends on your body how you react to things i know its not safe but i havent died from it not saying you should do this just leaving my feedback others may disagree im not trying to start arguments or any thing just my input


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

when i drink on my klonopin it kills the drinking buzz, so i find it pointless. thats just me tho


----------

